# Appropriate driving age



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

When is an appropriate age for a mini to start driving? As in driving I mean actually pulling a cart.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I hooked my miniature horse up to the cart for the first time as a three and a half year old, and just let her walk around with it while I walked behind and ground drove her or lead her. After a month or two of that we did some light walk and walk-trot transitions. I didn't ask her to hold a trot for more than a few yards until she was four.

Before three, I'd do tons of ground driving and desensatizing, but no cart before then.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Endiku said:


> I hooked my miniature horse up to the cart for the first time as a three and a half year old, and just let her walk around with it while I walked behind and ground drove her or lead her. After a month or two of that we did some light walk and walk-trot transitions. I didn't ask her to hold a trot for more than a few yards until she was four.
> 
> Before three, I'd do tons of ground driving and desensatizing, but no cart before then.


Thats what I thought. Thanks!


----------

